# Audison BT 250 Interconnects (cheap)



## APTOYOTA (Oct 25, 2010)

These are my cables, they are in great shape just no longer needed.

Audison BT 250 2ch Interconnects, 8.3ft (2 pair) | eBay


----------



## APTOYOTA (Oct 25, 2010)

For $35.00 you'll be getting 2ea, 8.3ft 2ch pairs of amazing interconnects


----------



## scion1403 (Feb 22, 2012)

Send me a psypall addy I'll take


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent you payment. $15 bucks seems like a great deal! Can't wait to use them!


----------

